# Need advice , refinishing 1920s woodwork and trim, pictures included



## cdnstudentwoodworker (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello, recently got a new house which has a large amount of wonderful flat and molded baseboard and crown molding through out every room in the house , as well as several "gateways," Does anyone have any experience removing and reinstalling ? How does that sort of thing go. Also would it look alright refinished after removing the old and sanding ? or on the flat stuff would it be better to run it through a planer and take off a 1/32. Its coming off to add 2 more " of support and insulation to the walls, will include a couple photos. Any advice is appreciated .


----------

